
Digg Is Working On a Toolbar To Go After StumbleUpon, TinyURL, and All The Rest - vaksel
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/02/26/digg-is-working-on-a-toolbar-to-go-after-stumbleupon-tinyurl-and-all-the-rest/
======
mikeyur
Kevin Rose confirmed this during the Digg Townhall, and Jay Adelson said
"we're not going after stumbleupon" to which Kevin replied "we kinda are."

Still doesn't interest me that much though, rarely use digg - just every now
and then when I'm bored.

------
wastedbrains
Isn't StubleUpon doing pretty poorly now a days anyway?

~~~
colins_pride
Can you elaborate on that, please?

I'm not challenging, just curious. It seems to be pretty widely accepted that
news aggregators have, in general, deteriorated; particularly digg & reddit,
too new to hackernews to have an opinion. I hadn't noticed the same phenomenon
with stumble ...

~~~
wastedbrains
I actually quit using stumbleupon but I had heard that it wasn't getting
updates that frequently and that their growth rate has been slowing down a
lot. Doing a quick search I didn't see anyone stating bad things about it, so
I don't have anything to point to but I recall hearing it discussed.

